# Look Team Replica KG 96 needs repair



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a LOOK KG 96 that belongs to my friend. I am posting this on his behalf. I had always admired this bike since he purchased it new a number of years ago. It has not been ridden for several years now. He has had it stashed in the garage as unfortunately the frame needs repair and it is more or less unrideable in its current state. I am not exactly sure of the year of manufacture but I doubt LOOK would fix it under any sort of warranty at this point (but then you never know). Anyway my friend would definitely like to ride it again but it obviously needs to be repaired first.

The specific problem with the frame is that the carbon fiber head tube appears to be sliced through by the lower metal lug. I think that is what happened, probaby something similar to what happens when an alloy stem edge slices carbon handlebars and they fail.

It would be good to:
a) have this fixed one way or another (I think it is fixable but not 100% sure) | your opinions on this please
b) find a decent, reliable and reputable source to repair the frame | your suggestions,recommendations please.
c) get a rough idea of approx repair cost | just perhaps an idea of $
d) also any info on the history of the model/year of manufacture etc..

For those interested the frame size dimensions are as follows:
seat tube measures 60cm from center of bottom bracket to top of seat lug
seat tube measures 58.5cm center to center
top tube appears to measure 56.6 center to center (as close as I can measure it)

Thanks for your input!

Photos are attached for reference.
-photo to show the overall view of the frame
-one shows the problem from the front where you can see the carbon tube somewhat overlapping the lug
-one shows the problem from the back and shows the gap between the carbon tube and the lug.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

You may want to contact Calfee Design in California. 

http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a first. I've never seen that before.. I have 5 LOOK frames of similar vintage. 

Was there a crash? I can't see how the lug would cut through the tube unless the fork hit something. I'm sure it can be repaired. I'd suggest some type of internal sleeve that runs the length of the head tube.

Craig Calfee will fix any carbon bike. I suggest you contact him to get his input.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*thanks for the input...*

Thanks guys for the very helpful input on this. Appreciate it. 

I will be contacting Calfee in California regarding repairs. I visited their website and checked it out. "Look"s like they have been around for a while and know what they are doing in carbon fiber technology. I will contact them providing the photos and info for an estimate. 

I don't think the bike was crashed but I dont know that for sure... what you suggest sounds quite plausible as a result from direct frontal pressure such as would be expected from either an impact in a crash or perhaps hitting a very severe pot hole. The visible damage also supports that theory.

Thanks again.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Calfee is great but Joe's is just as good but cheper.*

I had my frame fixed by both. Joe is right next to Calfee and does all Calfee's painting along with some repairs. I had my KG281 fixed,stripped and repainted for $550 with shipping from them in CA. to me in CT. Oh, they even painted a spair fork for me included in that price too. 

http://joesbicyclepainting.com/




campagnoloneutron said:


> This is a LOOK KG 96 that belongs to my friend. I am posting this on his behalf. I had always admired this bike since he purchased it new a number of years ago. It has not been ridden for several years now. He has had it stashed in the garage as unfortunately the frame needs repair and it is more or less unrideable in its current state. I am not exactly sure of the year of manufacture but I doubt LOOK would fix it under any sort of warranty at this point (but then you never know). Anyway my friend would definitely like to ride it again but it obviously needs to be repaired first.
> 
> The specific problem with the frame is that the carbon fiber head tube appears to be sliced through by the lower metal lug. I think that is what happened, probaby something similar to what happens when an alloy stem edge slices carbon handlebars and they fail.
> 
> ...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...bad news*

sorry for double post/ appears I can't delete one of them...


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...bad news*

Received bad news from Calfee on the repair of this frame. I sent along the photos and an inquiry for repair and it seems that they feel it is unrepairable due to the following:
------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the email and pictures.
Unfortunately, we cannot repair this frame. It is an aluminum to carbon bonding problem that is a design flaw of this frame. I recommend you get an all carbon frame and retire this frame.
Best of luck!

Craig Calfee
-----------------------------------------------------
I wonder if Look themselves would perhaps be willing to provide a new frame at a reduced price or something to compensate for the fact its unrepairable due to a perceived original design problem...


----------

